# More questions about trimming hair between the eyes



## Lakelauren (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi all! You are such a great resource! I have learned so much from you. Last time I posted i was giving my Buster his first puppy cut. (He'll be 3 years old later this month.)Since then, I have decided against clippers. I use just scissors. And I picked up a pair of thinning shears, but haven't used them much. I still struggle with the hair between his eyes. I did trim it long ago, so I worry about making that mistake again. But it is so long and doesn't seem to know which direction to fall......up or down. I don't want to pull up into a top knot. Am I just at a bad in-between time and it still needs to grow out a bit? When I look at the pictures of all your little guys, I think that area looks trimmed. I'm writing about the hair that grows on the slope right between the eyes. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm still working on how to trim Perry's bangs (not between his eyes) - most of the time it falling over his eyes doesn't seem like a big deal but last night he needed to go out later than usual so I let him out from the bedroom, and then watched him seem to have trouble seeing outside, so have to try to figure out the bangs again without it being a straight cut/ short across his forehead


----------



## Lakelauren (Aug 4, 2016)

Thought it would help to have a picture. See how his hair can't decide which way to go? Will it get better and fall dow? Should the hair directly between the eyes go up and from the inner corner of the eyes the hair goes down?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

So I’ve been working on this for a while (since he was accidently trimmed between his eyes at the groomer) and reached a stage where we have to have a topknot while it’s growing out. I tried trimming it as it grew, but now I just think it will be easier to get a good shape when it’s all grown out. It does test my patience, though, because it’s been at least 6 months and it’s still only 2” long between his eyes! 

Usually what I see is a straight part from eye corner to eye corner and the hair that is above goes up and over the eye. Right now I’m having better luck with a small “V.” I’ll try to post a pic. Not a pic of how it’s supposed to be, I’ll have to leave that to someone with a much better groomed puppy - but I can find a pic of how I’m managing it while it’s growing back


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lakelauren said:


> Hi all! You are such a great resource! I have learned so much from you. Last time I posted i was giving my Buster his first puppy cut. (He'll be 3 years old later this month.)Since then, I have decided against clippers. I use just scissors. And I picked up a pair of thinning shears, but haven't used them much. I still struggle with the hair between his eyes. I did trim it long ago, so I worry about making that mistake again. But it is so long and doesn't seem to know which direction to fall......up or down. I don't want to pull up into a top knot. Am I just at a bad in-between time and it still needs to grow out a bit? When I look at the pictures of all your little guys, I think that area looks trimmed. I'm writing about the hair that grows on the slope right between the eyes. Thanks for your help.


If you aren't going to put it up, you really do need to keep it trimmed. Otherwise, it will ALWAYS cover his face. The "brushed back" ONLY (hopefully) lasts long enough for a show dog to get around the ring and out before it falls in their face again! LOL!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Lakelauren said:


> Hi all! You are such a great resource! I have learned so much from you. Last time I posted i was giving my Buster his first puppy cut. (He'll be 3 years old later this month.)Since then, I have decided against clippers. I use just scissors. And I picked up a pair of thinning shears, but haven't used them much. I still struggle with the hair between his eyes. I did trim it long ago, so I worry about making that mistake again. But it is so long and doesn't seem to know which direction to fall......up or down. I don't want to pull up into a top knot. Am I just at a bad in-between time and it still needs to grow out a bit? When I look at the pictures of all your little guys, I think that area looks trimmed. I'm writing about the hair that grows on the slope right between the eyes. Thanks for your help.


The book, From Nose to Tail, has a section, with pictures, on doing the bangs. There is the inverted "V" as you are doing, the arch, where you cut only the underlayer, so you get this little shelf going to keep it away from the eyes, and the "natural blend", where you use the thinning shears. There are other techniques, but I only mentioned the ones I like. 

Your puppy is sooo cute! Especially with that hair going every which way between his eyes!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jeanniek said:


> The book, From Nose to Tail, has a section, with pictures, on doing the bangs. There is the inverted "V" as you are doing, the arch, where you cut only the underlayer, so you get this little shelf going to keep it away from the eyes, and the "natural blend", where you use the thinning shears. There are other techniques, but I only mentioned the ones I like.
> 
> Your puppy is sooo cute! Especially with that hair going every which way between his eyes!


I've heard this book mentioned many times but I didn't know it discussed these kinds of details! I knew there had to be a way to apply what I know about cutting hair to dogs - short hair pushes long, etc. I'm going to order it right now!


----------

